# Help me pick a gun



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Need y’all to help. Im out of my element here since it’s obviously been a long time since I’ve looked at handguns. Need something that will be carried on me and spend a lot of time in a boat or outdoors. Something I don’t have to worry about getting a little moisture or water on. Need holster recommendations and any add ons or accessories I may want.

Any recommendations?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well Lets start with small Hows it fit your hand?.....But YOU have to decided the action and what YOU are comfortable with.
Reolver, single action auto , Double action auto.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Don’t confuse me X.
My coffee hasn’t kicked in yet.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Glock……it always shoots. Customizable enough for any type of hand preference.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Walton County said:


> Glock……it always shoots. Customizable enough for any type of hand preference.


Which one? Are they all about the same as far as quality and dependability goes?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Get you a shotgun and some #4 buckshot. You can get jo jo and all his thug buddies with one shot!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Get you a shotgun and some #4 buckshot. You can get jo jo and all his thug buddies with one shot!!


Thats what I need. Cant see worth a crap anymore


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

For a carry pistol……Sig P365
Full size handgun…Sig P226
Also the Full size Mark5 P226 is stainless.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Boardfeet said:


> For a carry pistol……Sig P365


x2


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This is scary.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> This is scary.


Just give me 3 or 4 of yours so I can save my money


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This is always a individual choice. Just because one person likes a particular gun doesn't mean that you can shoot it well.

In my case, ALL of the compact autos I've owned/own in 45 or 9 will pattern like a shotgun with me on the trigger.
Someone else will pick them up and create one large hole on the target.
Full size autos work for me. 

Suggest you find a range that you can rent guns and try them all.
Gonna be a very expensive day but beats buying something that you find out you're unhappy with later.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

get 2, get a cheap ugly highpoint for the boat (moisture/mud) cheap, it gets rusty, get another one...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the sig 365 but I would go to a gun range and rent a few to see what you like.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Wait for the reply's back when you ask "What caliber?"


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Glock 26 or 19, never fails


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

For a concealed carry, you might look at the Kimber Ultra Carry II .45. It's about as big a CC as a person can conceal. Pricey though, $1300 for mine five years ago. I have the CT version and had it finished in Cerakote. As for holsters, I've tried four so far and still looking.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FoteeFy said:


> As for holsters, I've tried four so far and still looking.


Cause a 1911 is a shitty gun to conceal carry.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Splittine said:


> Cause a 1911 is a shitty gun to conceal carry.


It's not a full size 1911 and type/style is a personal preference. Now we know which one is not your preference.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If I carried a 1911 I would need suspenders because every time I sneezed my pants would hit the ground.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> If I carried a 1911 I would need suspenders because every time I sneezed my pants would hit the ground.


Same here. The Kimber UC II is half the size of a 1911.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What are the price points on the 365 and the glock 19? The 19 isn’t a full size is it?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't want to read between the lines so asking, are you going to apply for a carry permit?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Don't want to read between the lines so asking, are you going to apply for a carry permit?


Absolutely


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FoteeFy said:


> It's not a full size 1911 and type/style is a personal preference. Now we know which one is not your preference.



I know exactly what size it is. I own a half dozen of them that size. Recommending a 1911 as a carry gun to someone with basically zero experience shows how much you know about guns


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

DeSantis promises Florida permitless carry gun law before he leaves governor’s office


But Florida’s governor said he doesn’t know when.




www.tampabay.com






Splittine said:


> I know exactly what size it is. I own a half dozen of them that size. Recommending a 1911 as a carry gun to someone with basically zero experience shows how much you know about guns


I didn't mean to bunch your panties this morning. So sorry!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Absolutely


What ever you decide get one with a laser sight in the grip or trigger guard. I’m like you vision is not what it use to be and I damn sure can’t see open sights in the dark.But with the laser just put the dot on the target and bang don’t even have to take the time to bring the gun up to your line of sight to be on target


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought AL is constitutional carry?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I thought AL is constitutional carry?


January is what I was told.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

380 Ruger LCP with a ELITE pocket holder. 
Single action cheap gun. Pictured.








Forgot to add, the 380 has no safery. Single sction cocks then fires in a simgle action pull.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

A P365 typically costs a little over $500. Maybe closer to $600 nowadays.
The Glock that is comparable in size is the Glock43.
Not sure what they cost, not a fan of the Glocks myself. Some folks love them, not me.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> What ever you decide get one with a laser sight in the grip or trigger guard. I’m like you vision is not what it use to be and I damn sure can’t see open sights in the dark.But with the laser just put the dot on the target and bang don’t even have to take the time to bring the gun up to your line of sight to be on target


You don’t need a laser on a personal defense carry unless you plan on shooting someone while they are running away.
4 of the handguns I own are collectable. The two 1911’s I have are US military 45’s. One is a Colt. The other is made by Singer, the sewing machine company.
My others are a Colt Peacmaker, a German officers Walther PPK, and a Colt Frontier Scout.
Also a few 9mm’s from different manufacturers. They are all full size.
One more,
The Colt M16.

Keith


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Get you a ss.38


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol buy this for your dirt bike...









Hi-Point 00916 Model C9 9mm Luger Caliber with 3.50" Barrel, 8+1 Capacity, Overall Black Finish, Serrated Steel Slide & Polymer Grip


Hi-Point 916: This 9mm has a 3.5" barrel for an overall length of 6.5". It has a high-impact polymer frame with high-impact grips and a black powder coat finish. The durable, attractive easy-grip finish assures a firm, comfortable grip and exceptional recoil control. It has an 8+1 capacity and a...




www.classicfirearms.com













Hi-Point C9 Pistol Review: An Affordable Everyday Carry Gun


Don't let Hi-Point's bad rep deter you from these ultra-reliable guns, find out if these CCWs are actually worth a shot with our Hi-Point C9 Pistol Review.




gunivore.com





Thanks, you have me looking at guns again....


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I pocket carry a p365 with the safety everyday. 10 rounds of 9mm with larger mags available. They also have the 365 xl which is a little easier to handle but I can’t pocket carry it. Pocket carry is not the best as far as quick draw and such but it works best for me in my line of work


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

A Glock 19 is considered a compact but it is fairly good size. The Glock 17 is full size or “duty” size as in that would be the size law enforcement would open carry. Here is a pic of one of my 365s on top of my 4.5” barrel M&P 9. This M&P is a little bigger than a Glock 19. You defiantly want to do a decent amount of hands on shopping before buying new.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here, just stick this in your pocket.



Access to this page has been denied.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This is perfect for Joey!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Joey, I have several glocks and sigs that you are welcome to shoot. Glocks include 19 and 26. Sigs are 225, 226, P320 and 365 SAS. I have plenty of ammo. You are welcome to come here and shoot if you wish. Right south of atmore.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jpwalnuthill said:


> Joey, I have several glocks and sigs that you are welcome to shoot. Glocks include 19 and 26. Sigs are 225, 226, P320 and 365 SAS. I have plenty of ammo. You are welcome to come here and shoot if you wish. Right south of atmore.


Thank you


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

simple and easy is what you need. No safety switches no de cocking no racking the slide back then flipping a safety up bla bla bla. Get a small glock insert mag, rack it and go. Or a simple hammerless revolver. point and shoot, thats it.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Another for Glock 19 Joey! Simple, battle tested and easy to clean/maintain. Wipe some corrosion-x on it and you're good to go in the marine environment.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Wear your shirtail out. Gangstas be thinkin you packin'.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the way i look at it, every one of you who is giving him advice is an accomplice.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> the way i look at it, every one of you who is giving him advice is an accomplice.
> jack



As my lawyer always says…”allegedly”.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> the way i look at it, every one of you who is giving him advice is an accomplice.
> jack


Watch it Buddy.
I timed it the other morning. Your only a hour and a half from me. Don’t think I won’t come back up there.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Throwing more fuel on the fire since I'm not a Glock fan. A DA/SA with a round already in the chamber will accomplish the same but with a single action feel after the first round.
You're shooting till slide lock anyway.
CZ fan boi here.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Watch it Buddy.
> I timed it the other morning. Your only a hour and a half from me. Don’t think I won’t come back up there.


damn, son, you better slow down. it takes me 3 hrs to get to 9 mile.
jack


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Joey joey joey, there's a reason most all Leo agencies carry Glocks, and it's not because they're cheap. You just can't kill a Glock. They've even been toss out of a plane around 500'. Still worked.
I'd get a gen3 g23 (.40cal) and a gen3 g19 (9mm). Maybe a G21sf (.45cal)
If you want to add a red dot, you can w/o having the slide optic cut or buying a gen5 optic ready pistol.
They make a optic mount that mounts at the rear sight (after removing the rear sight), easy peasy.

Why would you take a pretty sig or over-priced kimber fishing, so it can fall overboard or rust-up on you?
Take a Glock fishing and don't worry about it even if it fails overboard, it ain't gonna rust up.

Here's a good read for ya.

You Won’t Believe How Much Abuse This Glock 17 Has Taken – Personal Defense World


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CurDog said:


> Joey joey joey, there's a reason most all Leo agencies carry Glocks, and it's not because they're cheap. You just can't kill a Glock. They've even been toss out of a plane around 500'. Still worked.
> I'd get a gen3 g23 (.40cal) and a gen3 g19 (9mm). Maybe a G21sf (.45cal)
> If you want to add a red dot, you can w/o having the slide optic cut or buying a gen5 optic ready pistol.
> They make a optic mount that mounts at the rear sight (after removing the rear sight), easy peasy.
> ...


I think the Glock is better suited for what I need. 
I can’t imagine firing 325.000 rounds through one.
How you afford to shoot like that?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Reloading !!!! But I still ain't shot that many rounds yet. But good to know I can 😁


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey go shoot a glock 19 and a sig 226 and report back.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Need y’all to help. Im out of my element here since it’s obviously been a long time since I’ve looked at handguns. Need something that will be carried on me and spend a lot of time in a boat or outdoors. Something I don’t have to worry about getting a little moisture or water on. Need holster recommendations and any add ons or accessories I may want.
> 
> Any recommendations?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Fly under the radar and make a Smith and Meth-son. Legal and if it gets dropped overboard, build another.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Fly under the radar and make a Smith and Meth-son. Legal and if it gets dropped overboard, build another.
> View attachment 1089721
> View attachment 1089722
> View attachment 1089723
> View attachment 1089725



I’d trust that over a Hi Point.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd Never have a Glock.....Not because it's not a good weapon.....But because I'm not comfortable with that style weapon.

Back to the 1911.......The action I like and am comfortable with.....BUT needs to be smaller.....So up steps the Kimber micro 9 






Kimber America | Micro 9 Pistols


Fine 1911 pistols and rifles for both the hunter and shooter. Kimber offers law enforcement tactical pistols and rifles, less-lethal self-defense products, light weight rifles and mountain rifles.




www.kimberamerica.com


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You mentioned take on a boat..... Stainless ...... Kimber Micro 9 in Stainless - Several models. https://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/micro-9?layer&cat=42


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Glock 19 Gen3 9mm Pistol - 15 Round - 2 Magazines - AT3 Tactical

Checkout | AT3 Tactical

Here ya go Joey. Brand New Glock Gen 3 on sale w/code Glock9mm = $458.15
Now that's cheap.
It's a short time discount code, so if you want it, you might ought to buy it.

I just don't understand how those guys on GCGF "try" to sell theirs for +/- $650 ?
Maybe they got took buying it of that forum or something?

Anyway, that Code (Glock9mm) is good for any of the GLK 9mm on their site.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

CurDog said:


> Glock 19 Gen3 9mm Pistol - 15 Round - 2 Magazines - AT3 Tactical
> 
> Checkout | AT3 Tactical
> 
> ...


Because they know they're gonna get lowballed.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Joey......Do NOT just go buy a handgun on all the recommendations here ! Almost 60 posts now....

If you don't know what you want exactly.....Make a list from here......Take that list and narrow it to 5.....Then go to the indoor pistol range on 29 and Plop your $ down to RENT the firearm and try it. How does it Feel to you....Are you familiar with the different terms of the weapon in a ready /carry state. This has everything to do with feeling comfortable with carrying it. Then How are you gonna carry it? Where on your body? As a example: To carry in the Small of your and your right handed......You want a left handed holster


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Avoid anything that says Tactical.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Throwing more fuel on the fire since I'm not a Glock fan. A DA/SA with a round already in the chamber will accomplish the same but with a single action feel after the first round.
> You're shooting till slide lock anyway.
> CZ fan boi here.


I liked my Stainless CZ 75.....But would not want to carry it. To Big


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Because they know they're gonna get lowballed.


LMAO, probably right, that's why they do get lowballed.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

if you need to conceal carry while fishing you must be near the Pritchard side of the river. Just get a pos cheap 22 loaded with rat shot for the banded water snakes ! now If you ever visit over to the pensacola side on Fairfield I’d recommend









to me ccw is about where your going and what situation may happen in that locale
if I’m going to crab island I’m leaving the gun in the glove box, if I’m going to a bad area 🤫


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> I liked my Stainless CZ 75.....But would not want to carry it. To Big


Maybe P07, haven't handled one. Slap a P09 mag in it and you got 20 rds total.
Have 2 P09s, I threw a comp on one and w/ the polishing I did on the trigger group, it's a tackdriver.
The other is, meh. No change with a different barrel.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

There is a reason the military chose Sig Sauer, and never even considered carrying Glocks. Police use them, but very few Federal officers use them. They almost all carry Sig Sauer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> There is a reason the military chose Sig Sauer, and never even considered carrying Glocks. Police use them, but very few Federal officers use them. They almost all carry Sig Sauer.



I’m sure they got them $15 cheaper a gun. I love Sig but they are not as full proof and reliable as Glock. And I’m definitely not a Glock homer. Saying it’s better cause the Government buys them is laughable.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Why just get one?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> Why just get one?


I like the way you think


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I’m sure they got them $15 cheaper a gun. I love Sig but they are not as full proof and reliable as Glock. And I’m definitely not a Glock homer. Saying it’s better cause the Government buys them is laughable.


The Navy Seals and Special forces guys can have whatever they want. Their weapon of choice is Sig Sauer.
Those guys aren’t laughing.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> The Navy Seals and Special forces guys can have whatever they want. Their weapon of choice is Sig Sauer.
> Those guys aren’t laughing.


Not being a smart ass but they nor or cops trying to conceal carry either.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fish I need a pizza and bbq sammy ASAP!

sig is good, glock similar range, Dan Wesson says hold and. 
hold my beer🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺👍 and I wish I owned one🤣


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Guess so…


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ocean Master said:


> You don’t need a laser on a personal defense carry unless you plan on shooting someone while they are running away.
> 4 of the handguns I own are collectable. The two 1911’s I have are US military 45’s. One is a Colt. The other is made by Singer, the sewing machine company.
> My others are a Colt Peacmaker, a German officers Walther PPK, and a Colt Frontier Scout.
> Also a few 9mm’s from different manufacturers. They are all full size.
> ...


I can see you don't like me fine.( You don’t need a laser on a personal defense carry unless you plan on shooting someone while they are running away.) REALLY ? You ever tried to shoot a hand gun at night/in the dark accurately at something moving. No!!!! or you would not have said that. I have and have never pulled a gun on anyone and never will (UNLESS) my life or my family's life requires it. . But you can bet your sweet ass. someone come in my house with my wife and child they will not leave alive. Unless I'm dead.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

here ya go Joey.
these are fine guns. I just prefer a Sig Myself.









Glock 43 pace FL $500


I have a Glock 43 with about 200 rounds through it. It comes with a plus 2 base plate installed on the mag the original case the second 6 round mag and a tlr 6 with a iwb light bearing holster. 500 or trade for G26/27 or g43x. I might entertain other trades…..




www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Guns are gay. If you can't defend yourself with your hands, then you should surrender your satchel.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Truth there don't run your dick sucker if you can't back it up. LMAO!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> I can see you don't like me fine.( You don’t need a laser on a personal defense carry unless you plan on shooting someone while they are running away.) REALLY ? You ever tried to shoot a hand gun at night/in the dark accurately at something moving. No!!!! or you would not have said that. I have and have never pulled a gun on anyone and never will (UNLESS) my life or my family's life requires it. . But you can bet your sweet ass. someone come in my house with my wife and child they will not leave alive. Unless I'm dead.


Once again I’ll try to help you.
You are not going to 


jwilson1978 said:


> I can see you don't like me fine.( You don’t need a laser on a personal defense carry unless you plan on shooting someone while they are running away.) REALLY ? You ever tried to shoot a hand gun at night/in the dark accurately at something moving. No!!!! or you would not have said that. I have and have never pulled a gun on anyone and never will (UNLESS) my life or my family's life requires it. . But you can bet your sweet ass. someone come in my house with my wife and child they will not leave alive. Unless I'm dead.


I’ll try to help you again. You are not in a life threatening situation unless the perpetrator is coming at you or they are in you or a family members.

So a great example is someone trying to jack your car.

I Guess if someone was going to throw something deadly at you it would be accepted as a life threatening situation.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Here's something that has always puzzled me. If Glocks, are "perfection", why in the heck do most owners replace triggers, sights and grips with aftermarket stuff? There's no one size fits all pistol but I don't want to have to spend another $300-500 to get it right. There are several Gen 3 Glock 19 clones out there that have upgraded features built in for less $. IMO, the 19 sized guns are great for shooting but just a tad large for EDC. The S&W Performance Center guns have great triggers, grips and sights, the aforementioned Sigs are very good, and the Springfield Hellcat is solid. If you're in a self defense situation, trigger weight, crispness and reset is probably irrelevant but if you like to shoot, get something that's fun and comfortable for you. I'd shoot or at least dry fire a bunch of different ones before making a decision.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It’s just a matter of preference.
Aftermarket grips so the gun fits your hand.
Lighter triggers are a must on some firearms. I know my suppressed Ruger 10/22 had terrible trigger.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the info and opinions.
This upcoming week or the following week I should have the proper paperwork to go get my permit. Can’t buy until then. I’ll probably end up with several of them before it’s over.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

How many are enough? Just one more!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Reading all this makes me glad I live where i do. And as for the comments about what the Military buys, you can throw that shit out the car window. I spent 21 years in the army and the only thing they go with is whoever is padding the right pockets.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

if you get a Glock, also get a 22 conversion kit. You can put thousands of rounds through the frame of your EDC. This will make you better and more comfortable at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I’ve got one for you. It’s a double stack 15+1 Barak chambered in 45ACP..!!
Only $450.00 
They are built in Israel and carried by their military.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ocean Master said:


> Once again I’ll try to help you.
> You are not going to
> 
> 
> ...


 I get that but What if they have a gun and in your house at night headed to your kids room or your at a boat ramp in the dark and someone has a gun just saying. I do not want to shoot anyone or go through that


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol in an attempt to keep this going, I don't care what you get, just don't shoot your eye out.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JoeyWelch said:


> Thanks for all the info and opinions.
> This upcoming week or the following week I should have the proper paperwork to go get my permit. Can’t buy until then. I’ll probably end up with several of them before it’s over.



There is no rush dude, take your time and pick the one that you shoot the best no matter what it is. Even if its a sub standard glock.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you don't buy a gold plated 1911 and Desert Eagle, then you're a pussy.


----------



## Snoozin (May 20, 2013)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Started the thread wanting “a Gun”.
Woke up this morning wanting four.
PFF at its Finest. Lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my dad and i used to shoot bass with a wwii carbine.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> my dad and i used to shoot bass with a wwii carbine.
> jack


Watch out. You gonna rile up them helmet wearing glitter boat drivers.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Where I live now I can just go outside and shoot. It’s allowed!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Where I live now I can just go outside and shoot. It’s allowed!!


I do the same and I live in Pensacola city limits


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> I do the same and I live in Pensacola city limits


 that there is a selma-kinda neighbor.
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I do the same and I live in Pensacola city limits


Hush-a-gun.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Well let's add in my edc. Springfield armory xd sub compact .40. Shoots great and shoots everytime i pull the trigger. My wife has a Smith & Wesson m&p 2.0 in 9mm. Another good shooting gun. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Splittine said:


> I do the same and I live in Pensacola city limits


Suppressors have come a long ways💣


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Clear all doubts with this


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Catchemall said:


> Here's something that has always puzzled me. If Glocks, are "perfection", why in the heck do most owners replace triggers, sights and grips with aftermarket stuff? There's no one size fits all pistol but I don't want to have to spend another $300-500 to get it right. There are several Gen 3 Glock 19 clones out there that have upgraded features built in for less $. IMO, the 19 sized guns are great for shooting but just a tad large for EDC. The S&W Performance Center guns have great triggers, grips and sights, the aforementioned Sigs are very good, and the Springfield Hellcat is solid. If you're in a self defense situation, trigger weight, crispness and reset is probably irrelevant but if you like to shoot, get something that's fun and comfortable for you. I'd shoot or at least dry fire a bunch of different ones before making a decision.


Meh, I've had glocks since year 1. I have never bought any aftermarket stuff until here about a month ago. I bought an aftermarket SPSR trigger (because it was on sale for like $50). 
Can't really tell any difference from the stock one except it has a red trigger, and has a tad less pressure to pop the 1st round off. I can live without it. 
You ask "why" people spend money on a "perfection" glock. The same reason they do with High dollar AR15's, automobiles, boats and ATV's. Because it's Cool and looks better than yours. ("yours" being a metaphor). 
Oh, and you can't change the "grips" on a Glock, only the backstrap, which come standard with gen 4/5 pistols. 
You must be thinking of Kimber, Colt, etc 1911's? 
I had a Springfield Hellcat 9mm. Got it bc of all the hype (it seems mostly from people who hasn't even owned or shot one) that they are the best since sliced bread. Yeah right. 
The handle is too skinny and short, and the handle length (from the strap to the trigger guard) is too short for my hands. Wants to wiggle around a bit. I'd have to guess that's why they put the Heavy Textured Grip on it. 
It's better suited for a woman's hand, or smaller hands for sure. 
It shoots so-so, but nothing so impressive to brag about. And truthfully, my g23 out shot it all day long, as did my g19 with factory sights. And there were 3 different people shooting the Hellcat 9mm. Two of which had optic red dots. 
Makes you wonder why people put pricey red dots on the hellcats? Oh yeah to look cool, I'm sure. 
Sorry if anyone gets butt hurt from my review of a hellcat 9mm. 
The only thing going for a Hellcat is the 13rd mag. Spray and Pray.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Another fan of Glocks here. I’ve never had one fail and they are so easy to take apart and clean.
I’ve got a G19 but it’s kind of clunky and heavy to me. I like the 43 and 43X better.
If I was just going to have one it would be the 43X. 
if you are a veteran you can save some money buying a Glock through the Blue Label program.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I love my hellcat 9mm. It’s a little heavy to carry without a belt though. 

For small lightweight I have a smith & Wesson bodyguard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Catchemall said:


> Here's something that has always puzzled me. If Glocks, are "perfection", why in the heck do most owners replace triggers, sights and grips with aftermarket stuff? There's no one size fits all pistol but I don't want to have to spend another $300-500 to get it right. There are several Gen 3 Glock 19 clones out there that have upgraded features built in for less $. IMO, the 19 sized guns are great for shooting but just a tad large for EDC. The S&W Performance Center guns have great triggers, grips and sights, the aforementioned Sigs are very good, and the Springfield Hellcat is solid. If you're in a self defense situation, trigger weight, crispness and reset is probably irrelevant but if you like to shoot, get something that's fun and comfortable for you. I'd shoot or at least dry fire a bunch of different ones before making a decision.


I bought a $600 driver last week. The first thing I did was change the grip. It's just the nature of people to personalize things.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> View attachment 1089749
> 
> 
> 
> Clear all doubts with this


That says, "I can afford to shoot you."


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Police trade ins can be reasonable especially in .40 since it is no longer an effective round.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Whatever you get don’t be a dummy and buy a new one. I’ve bought many right here on this forum.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Whatever you get don’t be a dummy and buy a new one. I’ve bought many right here on this forum.


BUT, if you shop around, you can buy new cheaper than what people are asking used, especially if you get a Glock thru the blue label program.
I bought my Glock 43X cheaper new than what I was seeing used.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What is the Blue Label Program?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Blue label is for law enforcement, military and sometimes vets


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Don’t think I’m gonna fit any of those categories.
I know some law enforcement and I have a lot of respect for the other two. But that‘s probably not gonna get me there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Whatever you get don’t be a dummy and buy a new one. I’ve bought many right here on this forum.


You haven’t priced used guns lately. More times than not you can buy new cheaper than what these jackasses as for used.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> You haven’t priced used guns lately. More times than not you can buy new cheaper than what these jackasses as for used.


same thing happening with vehicles.
jack


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> Whatever you get don’t be a dummy and buy a new one. I’ve bought many right here on this forum.


You got that right. Somehow, people put their used firearms up for sale way higher than you can buy them online new. Sometimes a couple hundred dollars more.
Maybe they are trying to target the felons who can't legally buy one, but if that's the case, wouldn't they (felon) just break into homes and cars to get one?
Maybe they got took when they bought it used and are trying to recoup their losses?
IDK, but you can buy a new glock 9mm for less than $500 online, with free s/h. But look no further, you can find that same gun "used" for $650 maybe here and on GCGF.
And the Killer is, if you offer a reasonable price based on current new prices, you're "Low-balling" them and are considered an A'hole. LMFAO is all I can say.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Case in Point.
Here ya go Joey. You can get this, as usual overpriced used Glock (New price $460.00)* for $625*, and Only at GCGF.
Being used, you know it ought to go bang when you squeeze the trigger.
Suckers born every day.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Walther PPK


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, I forgot the link, duh. 

GLOCK 26 PENSACOLA | Florida, Alabama, Gulf Coast Gun Talk (gulfcoastgunforum.com)


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I’ve got a Taurus PT 111 G2 that’s been flawless since I bought it new for $230 iirc. Bought a used Glock 26 $450 and 2 failures in the first 10 rounds. One of these days I’ll figure out what’s going with the G26 and then sell it. Thought Glocks were foolproof but maybe that’s why it was sold. YMMV 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Check ur PM's. I don't wanna post on open forum.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> What is the Blue Label Program?











Blue Label Program


Eligible participants may purchase two pistols per calendar year and may order from a participating GLOCK Law Enforcement Distributor, Sub-Distributor, or directly from GLOCK, Inc. Purchases from Law Enforcement Distributors with a retail location or Sub-Distributor purchases can be done...




us.glock.com


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> Need y’all to help. Im out of my element here since it’s obviously been a long time since I’ve looked at handguns. Need something that will be carried on me and spend a lot of time in a boat or outdoors. Something I don’t have to worry about getting a little moisture or water on. Need holster recommendations and any add ons or accessories I may want.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Personally I normally carry a ruger maxx9 in a aggressive concealment in waistband kydex holster. All guns you carry will need routine cleaning and lube wether you shoot them or not. Don’t fall into the stainless trap they require cleaning and lube also, not every part is stainless.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought a Glock G43x. I Want to have the slide milled and put a Holosun 507 green dot on it.

Anyone ever use Glockstore? They claim a 10 day back in your hands turn around on milling and installing the optic.





__





Red Dot Optic / Slide Cut Combo | Best Glock Accessories | GlockStore.com


To get the most out of your red dot optic sight, you really want to mount it right to your slide. Visit glockstore.com today for the Red Dot Optic Cut and all your other custom Glock modifications




www.glockstore.com


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe that's a RMSc optic cut you need for that holosun. Sometimes it's cheaper to look around for an aftermarket slide already cut than it is sending it off to get cut and sent back. 
I'm thinking my Aftermarket side-ported, RMR cut g19 slide was like $89.00 (or it was $109) on sale. Picked up the barrel for $44.00


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Why you need a chainsaw when you have drum clips?LOL


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Yellow River Cat said:


> I’ve got a Taurus PT 111 G2 that’s been flawless since I bought it new for $230 iirc. Bought a used Glock 26 $450 and 2 failures in the first 10 rounds. One of these days I’ll figure out what’s going with the G26 and then sell it. Thought Glocks were foolproof but maybe that’s why it was sold. YMMV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple of Taurus PT 11 G2s. They go bang EVERY time. Not a high dollar Kimber, Colt or Sig. The triggers aren't the greatest but they work. Lots of good reviews. The price point is good, usually have them at Academy. I love mine for a boat gun. 
Ok, I said it, Taurus, let the bashing begin!!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Miss spelled PT 111 G2


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

What Relator said! Get a cheap boat gun because the salt water will effect any gun. No mater how much you clean it and keep it dry, it will rust or corrode.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> I bought a Glock G43x. I Want to have the slide milled and put a Holosun 507 green dot on it.
> 
> Anyone ever use Glockstore? They claim a 10 day back in your hands turn around on milling and installing the optic.
> 
> ...


I sent this guns slide to Glockstore to be milled and have the 507k Holosun installed. They claim a 10 day turnaround but my slide was back in the mail 6 days after they received it. It was milled And all looked good but the optic had a dead battery. I replaced battery and thirty minutes later it was dead again. So I called Glockstore and they gave me return authorization and I sent it back. This time it took three weeks to get a new optic installed. The hold up was the holosun rep from what I was told. 2nd holosun works great and I’m very happy with it.

After all is finished, I’d use Glockstore again. I was happy with their service. The exchange could have been a little quicker but no process is perfect. If anyone wants slide work done, I’d recommend them.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Glock with Bling










https://palmettostatearmory.com/glock-43x-gen-4-trump-9mm-pistol-3-4-10rd-w-gold-barrel-px4350201tgb.html?utm_medium=email&utm_source=daily_deals&utm_campaign=20220915&utm_term=afternoon


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw that today on their mail. 

Almost bought Billme one for a Christmas Gift.


----------

